# Colisia Vallem (90L)



## Lauris (25 Oct 2014)

Hoi!

New project on the way.

Will start just with a bit of tech

Tank: Optiwhite 6mm, clear seal, (LxHxW) 60x40x40cm, approx90L
Light: 2xT5 28w with 1xLED Beamswork 1k Lumens (DIY hang-over)
Filter: JBL e1501
Heater: Hydor external, 200w, 16mm
Bits: all gass (lily pipes, diffusers)
CO2: pressurized
Other: Twinstar Nano

Will threw in come AD Amazonia, other substrate, plants, wood, rocks, fishes, snails, and other monsters

Tank will be collected next week.

Matching cabinet from IKEA:





Santa arrived early this year, will play around with Twinstar Nano:




Gotta new piece of wood today. By the longest branch it is 70cm
will play around with saw.




Some part of the hardscape will be covered with different substrate
(mainly under plants ADA amazonia), but this I will use to make
some path




First plant for the scape got today. should be alright to survive few days in pot




will keep this one updated. Thanks for watching/reading


----------



## Bhu (25 Oct 2014)

That's a lovely, healthy looking plant(s) you got there... Will be following for sure...


----------



## Lauris (26 Oct 2014)

Ok. Let the trip begin...

Managed to get the tank today. 
Dedicated this eve to fit in the tree.. but..




I'm looking for some opinions.. came up with few different variations. 
Would be nice to hear what others have to say. If you do, can you 
please pick up your version or suggest your vision? Thanks a mill!
Any opinions welcome

























Thank you in advance!


----------



## Crossocheilus (26 Oct 2014)

V3 or V6 for me, whatever you choose it should be great!


----------



## ADA (26 Oct 2014)

6 or I'd have left it all hanging out of the tank.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Oct 2014)

I like when it's trio. V3, v5, v6. I'd try to experiment with v5 by flipping the wood upside down and put it from back top corner to front bottom corner. Or may be not upside down, but for 90 degrees. To make a hillside.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (26 Oct 2014)

ADA said:


> 6 or I'd have left it all hanging out of the tank.



unfortunately hanging-out is not an opt as glass will go on top. i'm just sick
with suicidal fish and shrimps 

thanks



Alexander Belchenko said:


> I like when it's trio. V3, v5, v6. I'd try to experiment with v5 by flipping the wood upside down and put it from back top corner to front bottom corner. Or may be not upside down, but for 90 degrees. To make a hillside.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



just tried upside down and 90..did not work. maybe I tried wrong 
Thanks for your input

there is another fact.. I will add about 20Kgs of Seiryu mini scpe rock.  
so the direction will be from left to right (downhill) and at the front will do
path, going under the bending of nearest branch..

looks like the direction for me is clear. as somewhere else voted for "trio"
and left to right


----------



## Lauris (26 Oct 2014)

another question - is there any type of moss someone can suggest?
I may need something to tie up on branches. so it means something
more ok with higher light levels but also not as messy, easy to keep
under control, slow grower ..etc


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Oct 2014)

About moss: you can try riccardia, and some kinds of fissidens, like fissidens nobilis, etc.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (26 Oct 2014)

thanks Alex. will consider your suggestions


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Oct 2014)

Hi Lauris, I like V6  as to the moss fissiden Looking forward to seeing this come together


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Oct 2014)

V6 for me...


----------



## The_Iceman (27 Oct 2014)

V6 for me! Looks more interessting and different.


----------



## Lauris (27 Oct 2014)

thank you fish/plant ppl. for the responses. I still have one day to decide. much appreciated


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Oct 2014)

Lauris said:


> thank you fish/plant ppl. ...



LOL


----------



## Lauris (27 Oct 2014)

so, this might be one of the possible shape it will stay with. will see if I can come up with something else..


----------



## Lauris (27 Oct 2014)

so, I'm at the semi-final stage..
either one or other..


----------



## Crossocheilus (27 Oct 2014)

I prefer the rock layout in your previous post, they point in the same direction as the wood so gives a feeling of harmony and flow.


----------



## Lauris (30 Oct 2014)

moved in. decided not to put in heavy rock. just pieces there and there to
break geometrical line shaping the pathway.


----------



## Lauris (30 Oct 2014)

water cleared a bit. sorry for pic, just of my phone, have no camera handy


----------



## Crossocheilus (30 Oct 2014)

What's that light? Is it a combination of multiple fixtures? I really like what you've done with those rocks, very subtle!


----------



## Lauris (30 Oct 2014)

thanks. 

light unit is combined. 2x28w t5's with one Beamswork LED plate 1k lumens


----------



## Lauris (30 Oct 2014)

added anubias nana on wood there and there






and this is my last night timelapse.
planted-shmanted in process


----------



## Crossocheilus (30 Oct 2014)

What fish have you got in there Lauris?


----------



## Lauris (30 Oct 2014)

just a mix. Have Rasboras Kubotai, 2x dwarfs (male+female), and adopted pair of PK betta. 
adopted from friend who kept them for a good while in 25L community tank. looks like
they cohabit well. they were fine at least in my 60L setup.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (31 Oct 2014)

Hahaha, love the video and toys in the tank  

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (31 Oct 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Martin in Holland (31 Oct 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Hahaha, love the video and toys in the tank
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Me too...great fun


----------



## Lauris (2 Nov 2014)

Ok! So..
changes in stock levels ..
No more Bettas. They are nice, I like them, but in separate tank 

So now I'm stocked up to:
12 Rasbora Kubotai
12 Pygmy Coridoras
5 Gouramis
12 snails

will add next month some 3- Amano shrimps

and now..time for photo update... ta-daaa  

Rasbora Kubotai (x12)




Yellow Honey Gourami (x4)








Pygmy Coridoras (x12)




Twinstar


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Nov 2014)

Your sand looks yellow on fts but whitish on close-ups. How did you make it? Also, what's brand of such nice sand?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Nov 2014)

offtop.
@Lauris your Russian is very good.


----------



## Lauris (3 Nov 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Your sand looks yellow on fts but whitish on close-ups. How did you make it? Also, what's brand of such nice sand?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Shame but I have no clue about brand. just got the cheapest one in my LFS.

It is related how the light falls and how my camera meters it when the setting in camera is set to AWB (auto white balance). mainly it does vary from angle to angle and it may depend on the lens. actually it is yellowish



Alexander Belchenko said:


> offtop.
> @Lauris your Russian is very good.



In fact that I am Latvian 
lol. where you got it from? aquafanat?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Nov 2014)

I'm looking for similar sand for my new blackwater project, unfortunately there is no yellow sand in LFS around. I think I jsut need to go to my river and get the sand from beach. I'm slightly worrying it has too small sized particles. Maybe it's OK.

yep, aquafanat   I'm read-only there for some personal reasons. (я бы перевел на русский planted-shmanted как "травник-шмуравник"


----------



## Lauris (3 Nov 2014)

haha. noted. thanks.

good luck with the sand


----------



## Lauris (3 Nov 2014)

Just a quick question here.. when do you guys turn off your CO2?

I have the photo period as following -

3pm turns ON 2x28w bulbs
5pm turns ON the led panel (1k Lumens)
9.30pm OFF 2x28w
10.30pm OFF LED

So it gives me a photo period of 7.30 hours.
Strongest light is 5pm-9.30pm - 4.30 hours
Weakest light is 9.30-10.30 pm - 1 hour (end of the day)

My co2 kicks in 3 hours before lights - so it is 12pm
And it turns OFF at 9pm

is there anything I can adjust to make it better?

Thanks in advance!

p.s. additional info if needed:
Ferts in use as er book - EI (18ml daily switching from macro to micro)
EL EasyCarbo - 3ml daily


----------



## Lauris (9 Nov 2014)

time for weekly update.

MonteCarlo was cut back a bit yesterday.
Growth is noticeable. No algae yet. Keeping the ferts, light and co2 fairly high


----------



## Lauris (15 Nov 2014)

This weeks update
lights upgraded. Everything growing well
Gave a good trim today. MonteCarlo is taking over.


----------



## Lauris (26 Nov 2014)

time for an update.

1 month since planted.

mainly trimming only  Micrantherum umrosum (MonteCarlo) every week
leaves now develops nice and tiny

struggling with plant growth on right side both corners,
changed the direction of flow and co2 this week. will see 
if it will turn better


----------



## James D (27 Nov 2014)

Hi Lauris, this looks fantastic mate. I'm not normally a fan of 'paths' as they can look a bit artificial, but your's looks really nice, I think it's the way you've placed your rocks, it looks really natural.


----------



## Lauris (27 Nov 2014)

James D said:


> Hi Lauris, this looks fantastic mate. I'm not normally a fan of 'paths' as they can look a bit artificial, but your's looks really nice, I think it's the way you've placed your rocks, it looks really natural.



Hio James!
Thanks for your input. I must forward the praise to my wife as she was the one assisting me on positioning those bits of stones


----------



## Lauris (13 Dec 2014)

decided to change the nature of this scape without changing the scape itself

cleared background


----------



## clone (14 Dec 2014)

Hi, Lauris
Awesome skape mate, good decision on removing the black background. I really admire how clean is that tank and simple. Nothing to distract your eyes. 
One question. Where did you get your BLAU tank. There are no prices on their website....those tanks looks really well built. Did they out compete ADA price wise? 

Keep up the good work....is is always good to involve your Lady in the hobby


----------



## Lauris (14 Dec 2014)

hehe. Hi Nikolas, and thanks!

The tank is custom build 8mm optiwhite clear-seal. Ordered myself
The glass tools inside are only BLAU. Lilly pipe and intake and
drop checker and diffuser, also co2 tank.. so did a confusing move - sticker placed
on tank is from diffuser. lol. sorry for disappointment 
it is not BLAU tank, but it is BLAU powered (if I can say)

Thanks, I like the scape myself much better now as it is more positive
with clear backgound. I didn't dislike black, but I must admit - this is
better


----------



## Lauris (15 Dec 2014)

Couldn't resist myself after seeing this plant
Never ever seen Anubias alike.. 
Added to my scape.. LOVE the color. 
I hope it will adapt well

Anubias Nana 'Pinto'


----------



## Lauris (15 Dec 2014)

and here is my first attempt of video making.
kinda newbie, but I will get there.. lol


----------



## dw1305 (16 Dec 2014)

Hi all, 





Lauris said:


> I hope it will adapt well. Anubias Nana 'Pinto'


 It should be fine, but it will grow really slowly, mainly because it is so heavily variegated (basically it doesn't have much photosynthetic tissue). 

You may also find it the new leaves it produces under water are greener than the existing ones, although you may be able to alter the amount of variegation by adjusting the light levels.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rob P (16 Dec 2014)

Beautiful tank Lauris, really nicely executed. I actually preferred the black background as it gave it (IMO) a real sense of depth. But looks great either way


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (16 Dec 2014)

How did you feed your pygmy corys? I always have the problem to properly feed them because the other fish try to eat all the food, and pygmys are quite stupid about looking for food even when the dish right ahead of them. That drives me crazy every time.


----------



## rodoselada (16 Dec 2014)

very nice, anubias magnific


----------



## Lauris (16 Dec 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  It should be fine, but it will grow really slowly, mainly because it is so heavily variegated (basically it doesn't have much photosynthetic tissue).
> 
> You may also find it the new leaves it produces under water are greener than the existing ones, although you may be able to alter the amount of variegation by adjusting the light levels.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks for info. I was expecting it will grow with greener as now it is.. time will show


----------



## Lauris (16 Dec 2014)

Rob P said:


> Beautiful tank Lauris, really nicely executed. I actually preferred the black background as it gave it (IMO) a real sense of depth. But looks great either way



Thanks. It was hard to get it clear. There is no problem to get he paint back one day..


----------



## Lauris (16 Dec 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> How did you feed your pygmy corys? I always have the problem to properly feed them because the other fish try to eat all the food, and pygmys are quite stupid about looking for food even when the dish right ahead of them. That drives me crazy every time.



I feed my fish only with frozen daphnia and bloodworm. I always defrost the cube and then just flush in tank.
bloodworm cubes I always chop in tiny bits from frozen, than few minutes in cup with tank water..
seems for me they are getting their portion. They get very busy after food is added. at least for 30min-1hour
they digging all around for it. Maybe you have just a bunch of lazy fellas. lol


----------



## dw1305 (16 Dec 2014)

Hi all, 





Alexander Belchenko said:


> How did you feed your pygmy corys? I always have the problem to properly feed them because the other fish try to eat all the food, and pygmys are quite stupid


They really like Micro-worms, and they browse a lot over leaf litter (possibly for Rotifers). Mine get Grindal worms and _Daphnia_ as well, but Micro-worms are the thing that get them going.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Crossocheilus (19 Dec 2014)

I never see mine, they just hide amongst the rocks. I assume they eat small bits of plant and biofilm and any food (flake or frozen) that ends up there.


----------



## Lauris (18 Mar 2015)

Hello everyone and myself. Time for a little update on this project.
This is now 3 months since my last update. So,I guess, this is the right time 
to refresh my journal.

Moving slowly. No rush. Decided not to force things.
Moved few things around but nothing major. Increased a little bit my plant mass
with new plants. Less trimming now. Maybe once every 3-4 weeks.

just for reference -
3 months ago:




now:




I'm happy to see plants taking more natural look once settled in. I guess mu next update
will be more bushy.. Anubias nana likes it a lot. other plants adjusted well. still have
some struggles with MonteCarlo, but looks like it will be more than less OK

and few more snaps to top-up this update:
















(this one planted only 2 days ago. Rotala macranda)





yep. and Sylvania Grolux gives what it has - my pink'ish background.
girly? right, but I kinda love it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2015)

Hi Lauris, Congratulation   On an Exquisite Aquascape


----------



## Lauris (18 Mar 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Lauris, Congratulation   On an Exquisite Aquascape


ok. google came up with explanation: extremely beautiful and delicate (Exquisite)

 

thank you. much appreciated


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Mar 2015)

Hi Lauris,


----------



## Nick_V (19 Mar 2015)

Nice tank! Is that a dwarf puffer in the left of the 7th photo?


----------



## Lauris (19 Mar 2015)

thanks. 

yep. it is dwarf puffer. I have 2 of them. I had a problem with pest snails. nothing really did help to get rid of them. seemed like endless fight. dwarf puffers cleaned it up within 48hours and they keep in under control ever since. lovely and funny fish trough


----------



## alto (21 Mar 2015)

Fantastic update!

Of course I'm also going to bother you for an update on your Spec 5 tank for Rocky    (awesome rock scape!!!)


----------



## Lindy (21 Mar 2015)

I used to have a pair of dwarf puffers and could have watched them all day. I love this tank, it really looks bigger than it is. I think I need more anubias...


----------



## Lauris (21 Mar 2015)

thanks.
yep. love puffers too 
this amount of anubias I have was grown
from two small portions within a year

alto. thank you. my rocky scape does well. at least the rocks does not melt. struggling with plant adaption there


----------



## Lauris (21 Mar 2015)

quick update.
there is another thing I must admit now. EI fertilizing method was only alright.
But it never actually delivered the results I'm expecting (over a period of 2 years)

finally decided to change my fertilizing methods.
Switched to something more simple

Tropica all-in-one + extra potassium sulphate (from EI set) twice a week.





also decided switch to less water changes. As I think 50% once a week causes drastic
environmental changes. so I'll cut it down to 15-20% weekly. Will keep it trough
the same: RO+JBL Aquadur


----------



## Lauris (24 Mar 2015)

oh. I need help, if someone does read this..
I'm up to change my live stock in tank.

I would like to see one pair of some show-off fish and bunch of schooling fishes

Colisia and Gourami will be re-homed and 2 rasbora Kubotai too.
My pygmy corries and amano shrimps are invisible in this setup so I don't count them 

I came up for show off fish -
1.  just a pair of some nice Rams - really no concerns about keeping them as I can meet their water requirements
2. pair of some nice Angels. concerns - never kept an Angels. No issue with meeting water requirements
but I'm not sure if they will have enough space (as I know there is no small Angel fish, only when they are young, right?)
and if my current will not be too strong for them. I have a very nice flow, not too strong but good enough

Schooling fish
- my thoughts are to keep it classic in this choice - I guess neons would look nice. the smaller ones of the species (I'm bad on proper names.lol). probably about 15 of them

any suggestions


----------



## alto (25 Mar 2015)

Fish thoughts
Rams - I'm very fond of these fish, they have interesting behavior & colors (I have some electric blue juveniles at this time, but would've gone with gold rams if local shops has anything beside "balloon" rams - which I consider to be a very sad fish, wild type rams are also stunning). As with most cichlids, begin with several juveniles & remove "rejected" fishes - sometimes rams will settle into a group, other times you'll end up with a single fish running the 60cm tank.

Angels - I think a 60cm tank is too small for adult angels (though breeders will often keep a breeding pair in this size of tank for spawning etc BUT if there is a "divorce" the rejected angel will often end up in a   bad way: the most stable pair are formed from a group of several juveniles, breeders attempting a particular cross will condition males & females separately, then add female to the breeding tank followed by male a few days later, then remove both after spawning. I believe there are a few angelfish forums,  TAFII is still active though I don't know how many breeders are still posting ...)  This is a nice size tank for growing out baby angels, then move them onto your 120 cm tank (or return to lfs etc). Angels won't do well in a "river" tank set up, but they should be fine with most filters used in planted tanks.
If you're concerned about current, choose angels with "standard" fins rather than "veil" or "longfin"
Steve Rybicki breeds outstanding angels  - location won't work for you I suspect, but look at his fish for an indication of well bred & properly grown out angels (look at the fins, any bent or damaged fins reflect poor water quality during grow-out).
If you raise baby angels with a group of tetras, the angels are less likely to see the tetras as prey ... I had a group of altums that were able to distinguish between the several rasboras they'd grown up with & any new additions to the rasbora school (which were hunted in the night).  

Checkerboard cichlids - more likely to settle as a small harem in this size tank than other dwarf cichlids, I believe these are still mostly available as wild caught so you need to begin with a group of at least 5 - 6 juveniles (I've only kept them in a 90cm tank but others have success with 60cm tanks). Behavior seems to be somewhat locale dependent, I had a previous group that were awesome "schooling" fish, present group is very different in behavior but still very "kind" to conspecifics ... they seem bemused by the territoriality expressed by the much smaller juvenile rams (they just ignore or give way, depending).
They are seldom alone, but almost always in company with at least one other checkerboard, & more likely, a group.
They are rather "thoughtful" feeders so you need to choose tankmates carefully.

If you can find them, these might be an interesting fish with either rams or checkerboards - with angels, I'd stick to more agile fish or a larger type of hatchet fish.


----------



## Lauris (25 Mar 2015)

alto,
many thanks for your input!
Over-viewed - Checkerboard cichlids. Nice fish but my wife did not accept it 
So I guess I might go for the Rams (got a green light), hoping mu LFS will have some decent ones
I guess Angel fish might not be an option as I have no way to upgrade to a bigger tank

Many thanks for your time and thoughts


----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

I hate to mess with your lovely scape, but you may need to increase densely planted areas for the rams to "escape" (each other) into so keep this in mind.

My electric blues - which are all of 2cm - seemed pretty relaxed in the shop tank (crowded with 40 rams & some tetras), now settled into the 90cm x 45cm with lots of wood hollows & (relatively) dense substrate planting, are little terrorists. They are entertaining to watch, but you need to closely monitor individual fish for stress.
If you can find locally bred rams, they are often "sturdier" than some of the imports, wild caught rams should be quarantined & "treated" (hopefully by the shop or importer).

Checkerboards are not as "pretty" (especially as juveniles) but they are very interesting to watch in their group dynamic, they will browse the substrate for food in groups, almost touching each other - definitely "talking"


----------



## Lauris (26 Mar 2015)

thanks

thanks to all!
choice has been made today. Wife approved ember tetras.
so I ended up with 16 ember tetras and a lovely pair of Rams

p.s. regarding to hiding places.. this scape it's just 5 months old, but it moves on,
as I will let plants to fill some areas and have a plan for adding bit more..
I'm sure pair of rams will be more happy with time


----------



## Lauris (26 Mar 2015)

Livestock update:

2x Ram cichlids
2x Dwarf puffers
10x Pygmy Coridoras
16x Ember Tetras

7x Amano shrimps
16x Horned nerite snails


so this is it, I can call it fully stocked, planted community tank now


----------



## Lauris (26 Mar 2015)




----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

Excellent photos & update, the fish look great together.

Do check that you have a pair of rams ....Fishtalk has a poster (somewhat blurred but with notes) - the blue specks inside the black blotch generally works even with some "difficult to decide" fish


----------



## Lauris (26 Mar 2015)

thanks for the poster. now, as I'm not an expert, have a lil confusion.
really hard to say in this position if they are different sex. lol.
need some advice again. the only thing is - the smaller one has more blue dots on black
and when just swimming around it is really noticeable it has more pale in color

I guess I need to get on some Ram forums for an advice. hmm

the fin thing is realky confusing for me now. as I don't see much difference when fins are wide open. might be it's just me..


----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

Rams with this wild type coloring, the females will show that rosy belly IF they aren't stressed (it can fade out very quickly which makes catching a particular fish somewhat difficult - best method is to "choose" fish before the net goes in & then never take your eye off that particular fish).
The fins can be deceptive - nicest fins I've ever seen was on a wild caught female ram , she put the boys in the shade but was also very aggressive & I didn't have a male that could stand up to her (finally moved her to her own 60cm tank, she had extraordinary coloring).
Paler color in a ram is a typical "don't notice me" affect, if you see this fish begin to always hide or breath rapidly or move to the upper levels of the tank, then just place it in a breeder net & trade it back in at the shop for another female ... it may be easier to get a couple of possible females & see how they manage in the tank.
Rams generally just pair for spawning but don't form long term attachments as pairs.

In that last photo of the 2 rams, I'd expect to see _some_ hint of pink color on the supposed female's belly; OTOH dorsal fin does support that this may be a female (but a juvenile or "sleeper" male may appear very similar)
("sleeper" male is a male that masquerades as a female, it may even slip in & fertilize eggs during spawning).

I suspect it will become clear over the next few days - couple weeks


----------



## Lauris (26 Mar 2015)

muchas gracias. your input is invaluable! !!


----------



## alto (26 Mar 2015)

Your welcome


----------



## Lauris (27 Mar 2015)

just in between. what means Broodstock? Is it something related to their breeding or where they come from? as they were marked in LFS with broodstock Rams.


----------



## alto (27 Mar 2015)

This page has an excellent photo of a female ram - you can see the blue spangles & the rosy belly
Article - sorry I cant seem to find a better version of this article

I've not seen the term "broodstock" used in my lfs, it may mean that these are nicely bred rams of lineage where there are outcrosses to wild fish or they are the spawn of wild fish (actual wild fish would be far more cautious of you approaching the tank, so I'd be very surprised if these are wild caught, even as juveniles) .... or perhaps just fish shop marketing ...
(the article I linked does apply the term)
Used correctly, the term would imply that these are nicely conformed, representative temperament/behavior/coloring etc of a species ie you could use these fish in a breeding program ... except these sorts of fish are generally only available through a breeder network & not available in a fish shop (unless it's a shop that specializes!)


----------



## luckyjim (27 Mar 2015)

I love the new fish, beautiful.

Having said that I also loved those honey gouramis you had. Did you have any trouble with them? I hear they are often infected with a virus and don't tend to last long. Also were they OK with strong flow?


----------



## Lauris (27 Mar 2015)

they seemed not to bother i have a jbl 1501 on 90l tank. they didn't cost me any issues. Unfortunately it's true about the health issues. but I never had a problem with them as my trusted lfs has some kind of cert proving they are breeded properly and should have no issues


----------



## alto (27 Mar 2015)

Sounds like a great fish store!


----------



## Lauris (27 Mar 2015)

even more. I have only one trusted in whole Dublin. 
even better it made my day as I completed the stamp card
(for every 25eur spent they give you a stamp, collect 
10 stamps and get 50quit free ive stock or plants). so
just spent 25quit to complete the card and got a lots of fish for free


----------



## Lauris (13 Apr 2015)

just a tiny photo update with some of my tank mates

dwarf puffer





amano




female GBR (little bit stressed, as the male is kindA Bossy)




GBR male. very bossy. In general hates females (my guess)








at the sunset (did some large cutback on plants recently)


----------



## parotet (13 Apr 2015)

Hi Lauris

Great journal, tanks for sharing. Just one question: are you happy with the IKEA cabinet? I mention it because for my new 36 cm tank I am using a modified IKEA kitchen cabinet which is perfect (nicer and cheaper than my previous DIY attempts) and I am seriously considering to do something similar for my 60 cm tank but I was not sure if it was going to be ok as the weight in that case is around 70 kg. your cabinet looks perfect, as it was done for this tank size! 
I have noticed your pipes come from the back of the cabinet, isn't it? I assume you have modified or completely removed the back part, right?

Jordi


----------



## Lauris (13 Apr 2015)

Hi! Thank you!

I must say I'm more than happy with IKEA cabinet. For the cheap money it came and quality. I did cut back plate to get the pipes through. Easy job. But the cabinet is worth every penny. I'm thinking about bigger tank to fit the same gap. Funny enough but I'm checking IKEA for cabinet first. As not often they have something alike. But it will be starting point. Before I even will order a tank so I can order the right size tank when I will sort cabinet first. Lol

I am planted!


----------



## parotet (14 Apr 2015)

Do you know the model of the cabinet?

Jordi


----------



## Lauris (14 Apr 2015)

Yep. BESTÅ series Vara White.
But it's removed from catalogue now. Might be something eslse went in as a replacement or they just don't have it in my country available 

I am planted!


----------



## Rahms (14 Apr 2015)

just went through this whole journal, looks so good!

I've always preferred black backgrounds but you've convinced me otherwise- really like seeing the silhouettes of the fish in the video with the light off!  Quick question: did you have any trouble at all with the puffers and pygmy cories? I thought puffers were quite angry little things, and the pygmy puffers are similar in size.

An update on the anubias 'pinto' would be good too!


----------



## stefanprisacariu (14 Apr 2015)

I like this tank a lot


----------



## Lauris (14 Apr 2015)

Rahms said:


> just went through this whole journal, looks so good!
> 
> I've always preferred black backgrounds but you've convinced me otherwise- really like seeing the silhouettes of the fish in the video with the light off!  Quick question: did you have any trouble at all with the puffers and pygmy cories? I thought puffers were quite angry little things, and the pygmy puffers are similar in size.
> 
> An update on the anubias 'pinto' would be good too!


Hi. Thanks for reading through.

Dwarf puffers.. I have them in my current setup for anout 4-5months now. They saved my life in the neverending battle with pest snails. It was the actual reason why they were introduced in this project. So far so good and I find them very piecefull and neutral in regards to all other fish I have in. No nasty behaviour. They really do not bother anyone else (I have 2 of them). I know some ppl say they are not community fish and should be kept in spiecies tank only. But so far not in my case. Fortunately 

I am planted!


----------



## Rahms (14 Apr 2015)

Lauris said:


> Hi. Thanks for reading through.
> 
> Dwarf puffers.. I have them in my current setup for anout 4-5months now. They saved my life in the neverending battle with pest snails. It was the actual reason why they were introduced in this project. So far so good and I find them very piecefull and neutral in regards to all other fish I have in. No nasty behaviour. They really do not bother anyone else (I have 2 of them). I know some ppl say they are not community fish and should be kept in spiecies tank only. But so far not in my case. Fortunately
> 
> I am planted!



Might have to try it myself then! I want pygmy cories, but have SO MANY trumpet snails.... I'm guessing if the corys go in first the puffers will be less likely to nibble on them?

Also, potentially dumb Q, but what do the puffers leave behind of the snails? Shell fragments or anything?  If they just leave shells behind is not going to look much different!


----------



## Lauris (14 Apr 2015)

I would do so. As I also did. Puffers were introduced later. Puffers just nip them out from shells and leave shells behind. But I have not even a single shell. With water changes they go and also they dissolve I think. At least my army of pest snails was defeated literally in a day of two having only 2 of puffers. They are capable of killing legions.

 "This is SPARTAAAA".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




lol

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (19 Apr 2015)

Good man myself. Finally I did it.
Before



Now




Love maintenance days. And when I defeat my laziness

I am planted!


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Apr 2015)

much better and safer too


----------



## ADA (19 Apr 2015)

Love this tank


----------



## Lauris (19 Apr 2015)

ADA said:


> Love this tank


Thanks! 

I am planted!


----------



## parotet (20 Apr 2015)

Lauris said:


> Yep. BESTÅ series Vara White.
> But it's removed from catalogue now. Might be something eslse went in as a replacement or they just don't have it in my country available
> 
> I am planted!


Confirmed, it is available at least in the Spanish shops in the living room section. Saw it yesterday. The funny thing is that they recommended not to put more than 20 kg on it!
Great tank (and you've saved me a lot of headaches Lauris!)

Jordi


----------



## Lauris (20 Apr 2015)

I'm glad you foundit. Whatever they say about 20kg this one is very solid when put together

I am planted!


----------



## karla (20 Apr 2015)

Amazing pictures, your tank is really very nice to look at it.


----------



## Lauris (20 Apr 2015)

Thanks Karla!

However I think it has not reached its full  potential yet. I really would like to let it grow out of its current shape. I guess this project should last another 6 months at least. 


I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (27 Apr 2015)

Spoiled. Received today from Co2art. Well. Solid. Great and does the job. 



I am planted!


----------



## parotet (28 Apr 2015)

Hi Lauris, looking good. It looks as glass but I guess some parts are made of plastic, isn't it? Can you please tell me the length of the pipe? I was also considering to buy one of this for a new layout

Jordi


----------



## Lauris (28 Apr 2015)

Hi, Jordi!
I'll give you the measure this  evening. The parts on skimmer claimed by co2art are made from 90% of glass. So acrylic.  It is neat, solid build (the glass pipe itself). I like it much

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (2 May 2015)

Jordi! My apologize, forgot to take measures
found the ones in co2art:
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...cts/lily-pipe-surface-skimmer-o17mm-16mm-22mm
third question/answer should give you a measures you looking for

a lil photo update
GBR female (just few min befor laid eggs)




GBR male




Pigmy corry working hard




Embers, all for one and one for all




Amanos puts up some fight




FTS









After 2 years of neverending hustle with EI ferts, 1 month ago changed my fertilization habits and ferts
Results are much better than ever. Tropica Specialized + EL pure K. Feeling blessed and now 
increasing light intensity and photo period does not give me any troubles 

and this is my todays maintenance TL, just for a change


----------



## luckyjim (2 May 2015)

Simply awesome, what a tank


----------



## Lauris (4 May 2015)

luckyjim said:


> Simply awesome, what a tank


Thank you 

I am planted!


----------



## karla (4 May 2015)

That video was great, so much nicer than my maintenance..... dragging out dead plants and swearing at mucky water!


----------



## Lauris (4 May 2015)

karla said:


> That video was great, so much nicer than my maintenance..... dragging out dead plants and swearing at mucky water!


Hah. Thanks! At some projects I managed to muck the water quite successfully having ada amazonia and my clumsiness.lol

I am planted!


----------



## josepinto (4 May 2015)

what a lovely and very natural scape.
congrats


----------



## Lauris (5 May 2015)

josepinto said:


> what a lovely and very natural scape.
> congrats


Thank you, Josepinto!

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (9 May 2015)

my pair of GBR's

I am planted!


----------



## luckyjim (9 May 2015)

Did you say they bred Lauris? How did it go, are you goingto raise the fry?


----------



## Lauris (9 May 2015)

hi. they tried. first parenting failed. eggs just varnished in 2 days. maybe they did not guard well. but they may spawn as often as once in 2-3 weks. and first few times may fail. but if I will have some success with them I will setup spare tank for fry. 

I am planted!


----------



## luckyjim (10 May 2015)

Good luck, they look like lovely specimens so hopefully they can pass on their genes!


----------



## karla (10 May 2015)

That picture in #104, beautiful.


----------



## Lauris (22 May 2015)

when the filter goes off


I am planted!


----------



## Jose (22 May 2015)

Poor female! Shes going to die Im afraid, unless you do something.


----------



## Lauris (22 May 2015)

She delivered eggs week ago. when I introduced her male accepted her fine. after eggs male keeps acting again very bossy. this is 4th female I introduced to him. getting tired myself. will see how this will turn now. sometimes they hang around very well an female is in full colour. I say my male is very moody

I am planted!


----------



## James D (22 May 2015)

Hi Lauris, this is one of my favourite tanks on here at the moment. How are you getting on with the skimmer? I snapped mine at the right angle join trying to clean it. .

Do you mind if I just ask a couple of questions - I've just noticed that you've moved onto Tropica ferts, do you really think there's a difference? What do you mean by EL pure K? What is your dosing regime?

Cheers

James


----------



## Lauris (22 May 2015)

Hi James! Thanks for your kind words first of all. 

Skimmer - have no issues at all. Only part I'm cleaning, since it is in my setup, just the floating piece. but my one seems to be solid enough and I did not manage to break it (yet.lol.). what is surprising so far as I can be very clumsy. 

Ferts. Switched to Tropica Specialized (all-in-one) but adding extra pure Potassium (K), product from Easy Life brand. 2 years I was using EI dry salts. on many projects. With EI I always got in troubles when increased light intensity. pipes getting dirty and need to clean once a month, geenish dust on glass to rub off on weekly basis, dosing as per recommended instructions also caused nitrate levels in 80-120ppm. Since I switched to Tropica+Potassium i have no issues with lowering lights (increased intensity), no greenish dust, no need to clean my glassware every 2 weeks, nitrates are down to 40ppm, plants are delivering more vibrant colours and finally are releasing oxygen as in video. 

Fertilising regime:
on 90L on weekly water changes adding 6ml of Tropica liquid and 10ml potassium (as per intructions it should give me 4ppm potassium). then every morning 4 ml of Tropica all week around, and another 10ml of potassium on Wednesday.

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (26 May 2015)

Finally got my RO sorted. will save me a journey to lfs every month. also moved my co2 inline atomiser from outflow to intake. will see how this experiment will go through







I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (27 May 2015)

so far so good. not a single bubble or co2 mist in tank. crystal clear and with 1 bps O can get this lime green. also did not notice any clocking of co2 in filter yet. so I do believe it does dissolve very well in 12L canister 



I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (3 Jun 2015)

quick update


----------



## Sk3lly (3 Jun 2015)

Truly stunning tank. Everything is so vibrant and full of life. Love those anubias' on the wood. So very jealous of that. Wish i had of done that in mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (3 Jun 2015)

Sk3lly said:


> Truly stunning tank. Everything is so vibrant and full of life. Love those anubias' on the wood. So very jealous of that. Wish i had of done that in mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you!

it is not too late. never for Anubias 
my challenge now will be with Fissidents. should arrive soon.
I don't know how but I want to cover branches with it. Top one
is fine, for the bottom one is tricky. might need to drain this tank


----------



## 5678 (3 Jun 2015)

Could you post a link to the ikea cabinet please?

Great tank!


----------



## Lauris (3 Jun 2015)

Hi! Thanks!

Sorry, It is not available any more. At least in Ireland not on catalog
model: BESTÅ series Vara White


----------



## James D (4 Jun 2015)

Better each time Lauris, I had a quick read through but I missed how you deliver your CO2?

Cheers

James


----------



## Lauris (4 Jun 2015)

Hi James! Thank you again!

Just to be: glass diffusers. but I got sick of cleaning them and broking them all the time (i blame my clumsiness and the way they are manufactured)
Then: Switched to in line atomiser from co2art. was on outflow pipe.
Now: recently switched inline atomiser from outlet to intake pipe as close as possible to intake itself. Great results and all co2 gets dissolved in my filter well

I am planted!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Jun 2015)

Hi Lauris, Wonderful Scape Congratulations


----------



## Lauris (4 Jun 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Lauris, Wonderful Scape Congratulations


Thank you

I am planted!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Jun 2015)

How often do you need to clean your CO2 reactor now, when it's placed on inlet? I suppose it may gather some dirt from the water flowing through it.
I think about trying CO2 on inlet too, but does not have any suitable reactor. I'm trying to figure a way to directly inject CO2 into inlet. Maybe using needle from syringe. Will it work?


----------



## Lauris (4 Jun 2015)

Hi Alex!

Since it is only little more than week on intake I did not clean it yet. But I will do once my pipes will go dirty. With particular fertilisation in place I may do if once in 3-4 months (pointing to previous fertilisation with EI salts I was in need to clean pipes every month). Also I have no reactor. I use my filter as a reactor. It works well so far. Filter has 12L capacity and with all the media in there I see a good rates of dissolving co2 this way. I'm not too confident about needle injecting opt. As inlet reactor gives a very fine mist - means very easy to dissolve in flow and not clock up filter. I dunno if same would work with needle.

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (10 Jun 2015)

In fine detail


----------



## luckyjim (10 Jun 2015)

God I love those rams


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Jun 2015)

Hi Lauris, Love the photos


----------



## Laurie Dear (10 Jun 2015)

Photos are beautiful. Ram is gorgeous looking


----------



## Lauris (10 Jun 2015)

Thank you all 

I am planted!


----------



## flygja (11 Jun 2015)

Very nice. I would be extremely happy with that!


----------



## Lauris (11 Jun 2015)

flygja said:


> Very nice. I would be extremely happy with that!


Thanks!
 me, myself, I still see a space for improvement. but sure it's normal part of progress to keep me going

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (13 Jun 2015)

I guess my plants are on growing spree. for the refference see photos above from 3rd of June.. now I have my own jungle. 2 more weeks to go with no scissors 


I am planted!


----------



## parotet (14 Jun 2015)

Wow... From Colisia to Heavy Metal valley! If I were your plants, hearing that music and seeing you with a pair of scissors in your hands I would be veeeeery frightened! 

Jordi


----------



## Lauris (14 Jun 2015)

parotet said:


> Wow... From Colisia to Heavy Metal valley! If I were your plants, hearing that music and seeing you with a pair of scissors in your hands I would be veeeeery frightened!
> 
> Jordi


 

I am planted!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jun 2015)

Amazing pictures you have there. Make me want to buy a pair for rams again. Last pair i had they lay eggs but did not go very far and slowly died for some unknown reason. Thanks for showing me how cool they can be will pop in my local shop and see if they have any. 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Jun 2015)

Hi Lauris, Great plant growth Loved the video


----------



## Lauris (14 Jun 2015)

legytt said:


> Amazing pictures you have there. Make me want to buy a pair for rams again. Last pair i had they lay eggs but did not go very far and slowly died for some unknown reason. Thanks for showing me how cool they can be will pop in my local shop and see if they have any.
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan


thanks!

They are lovely. But might be a real pain of matching them as a pair. at least I have it with my male. he is very picky on this side of things

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (14 Jun 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Lauris, Great plant growth Loved the video


Thank you! 

I am planted!


----------



## The_Iceman (14 Jun 2015)

Hi Lauris,

just discovered this little beauty! Can't stop looking at the video...
The composition and fish choice is perfect!

I like it 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Lauris (14 Jun 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> Hi Lauris,
> 
> just discovered this little beauty! Can't stop looking at the video...
> The composition and fish choice is perfect!
> ...


Chris, Many thanks!

However, it is well messy now. I have a plan to not touch it with scissors for next two weeks. just wanted to see where I can get from clean, pedant shapes leaving it on its own to grow

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (17 Jun 2015)

Those funky angles of mine..

















3 weeks no scissors


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Jun 2015)

Hi Lauris, Fab angel shots


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Jun 2015)

Missed this one somehow...great scape and journal.


----------



## Lauris (18 Jun 2015)

Thank you Gerrnfinger2 & Troi 

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (19 Jun 2015)

Trying to improve my video skills. I'm not a camera man at all (after still shots)
And my pore laptop nearly died processing 8GB of rubbish. Ended up with 3min video


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Jun 2015)

Great video...what camera/video equipment are you using?


----------



## Lauris (19 Jun 2015)

Troi said:


> Great video...what camera/video equipment are you using?


Hi Troi! Thank you. 
On this vid I used Canon 5D MK iii + Canon 100mm 2.8 macro lens

I am planted!


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Jun 2015)

That's a fairly serious piece of kit...you're certainly doing it justice


----------



## Lauris (19 Jun 2015)

heh. thanks. Photography is a part of our family life. Running small business. Video is something I have no practice with. These days photography gear is good enough to give it a go , )

I am planted!


----------



## Christos Ioannou (19 Jun 2015)

The video is amazing, puffer fish rocks!
Did you turn the filter off in benefit of pearling effect or is this your actual flow in the tank?


----------



## Lauris (19 Jun 2015)

Christos Ioannou said:


> The video is amazing, puffer fish rocks!
> Did you turn the filter off in benefit of pearling effect or is this your actual flow in the tank?


Thanks Christos!

The Filter was off, you are right. That's what I always do if taking photos too. I have about 10 times of turnover so it looks better when off. especially for video 

I am planted!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jun 2015)

Hi Lauris, Great Video Love the little puffer


----------



## Lauris (27 Jun 2015)

4 weeks not a cut
welcome to the jungle


----------



## alto (27 Jun 2015)

Fabulous jungle but I'm wondering why 

Are there still fry?


----------



## Lauris (27 Jun 2015)

Just because I wanted to see how far it can grow. I will cut it back very soon. ,)

no. no fry

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (29 Jun 2015)

yay. got it back to its shape. Cutback. done&dusted



I am planted!


----------



## Crossocheilus (29 Jun 2015)

Great video!

Seeing how effective those wave scissors are for trimming a carpet I think I need to get me some.

The tank is looking great and is clearly in very good hands


----------



## Lauris (29 Jun 2015)

Thanks. 

Love the wave scissors. Ordered ages ceap china ones. The piece holding both oarts together just went out. DIY'ed the job and live on.lol

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (29 Jun 2015)

Removed Sylvania Grolux. Great bulb but in set of at least 4 or 6 others. 
Noticeable difference in colors. Added 5y old Juwel Day light at 6500k rate. 
Warmer for a change..


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jun 2015)

Great images and video and sound track...who is it and what is it called?


----------



## Lauris (29 Jun 2015)

cheers. As far as I remember it is Cuesta Drive. Mary Anne or something like

I am planted!


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jun 2015)

...definitely the stand-out track on the album...


----------



## Nick_V (8 Jul 2015)

I love this tank


----------



## Lauris (8 Jul 2015)

Thank you Nick_V

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (9 Jul 2015)

Took out My old lens.. probably it is older than me. Helios-44m (made in USSR)
with three extender rings and canon Eos mount.. 

Few of my Sakura Red


----------



## flygja (10 Jul 2015)

Real nice. It's a good thing your Anubias doesn't get covered in GSA even though its the nearest plant to the light. I really like that music track too. Ol' skool garage jammin' sorta feel.


----------



## Lauris (10 Jul 2015)

thanks.. I had a hard times with anubias. I started with two small portions 18 months ago and suffered a lot of BBA, GSA and GHA with them. It took for me more than a year cutting it back with no mercy until the new growth came back more resistant to high light conditions with every time.  I do believe i managed to adopt it to these conditions as in every setup they were and still are exposed to strong intensity of light

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (17 Jul 2015)

Quick update.
New light arrived. First impressions - So far the best choice for the budged I had.
Love controls, energy efficiency, build quality and size. Still need to play around
with settings do get just to and adjust. Did some quick video with "dawn to dusk".
I guess the blue'ish tone that spikes in there is "cloud simulation"



Likable colors it can deliver. Will see how my plants will adjust to it


----------



## parotet (18 Jul 2015)

Hi Lauris

The new light looks cooler, don't you think so? More or less what happens when you go from T5s to AquaSky... More whitish.
Regarding the light spreading I would say it is more directional than your previous light, like it happens with HQI lamps creating shadows and probably a more natural look
Congrats for the new purchase

Jordi


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Jul 2015)

Another new devotee of the Radion Freshwater...? 
Tank's looking awesome.


----------



## Lauris (18 Jul 2015)

parotet said:


> Hi Lauris
> 
> The new light looks cooler, don't you think so? More or less what happens when you go from T5s to AquaSky... More whitish.
> Regarding the light spreading I would say it is more directional than your previous light, like it happens with HQI lamps creating shadows and probably a more natural look
> ...



Thanks.. 
It is cooler and more direct light as you said.. creates more natural looking effect with lovely simmering 
Also It gives more better visuals on tank depth and previous light made it more flat


----------



## Lauris (18 Jul 2015)

Troi said:


> Another new devotee of the Radion Freshwater...?
> Tank's looking awesome.



Thanks again for your advice 

love the controls to bits


----------



## Lauris (18 Jul 2015)

My plants can'tbe wrong about my light choice 





I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (26 Jul 2015)

A little play with light. Dusk chillout.


----------



## Lauris (26 Jul 2015)

Edited: Removed Mislealding Red colour. This is more closer to the actual light it delivers


----------



## Lauris (2 Aug 2015)

Update.
I have a doubt this is any close to a competition tank, but still tried to play
my chance. Just in a matter of curiosity.. Hopefully they will rate the entries
by their places out of final ones (the 50 which will get in final), so I can really
see how much of improvement I need 

So here is my submission for IIAC * http://www.iiac.com.tw/en/index.php


----------



## Lauris (27 Aug 2015)

One of the last moments for this scape. New one planned in October. This will be taken apart very soon


----------



## flygja (28 Aug 2015)

Hi Lauris, that has grown out nicely. I'm quite impressed that your Anubias isn't getting covered in algae, it being the closest plant to the lights. You got mad skillz.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Aug 2015)

Hi Lauris, Congratulations on a wonderful Scape  Looking forward to the next one


----------



## jakkals (28 Aug 2015)

One of the most beautiful scapes I have ever seen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk3lly (28 Aug 2015)

Noooooooooooo dont tear it down?!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (29 Aug 2015)

flygja said:


> Hi Lauris, that has grown out nicely. I'm quite impressed that your Anubias isn't getting covered in algae, it being the closest plant to the lights. You got mad skillz.


Thanks. Anubias was a real challenge for me. endless cutbacks until I did balance it out and managed to adjust it to this strong light

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (29 Aug 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Lauris, Congratulations on a wonderful Scape  Looking forward to the next one


thank you  

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (29 Aug 2015)

jakkals said:


> One of the most beautiful scapes I have ever seen...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks 

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (29 Aug 2015)

Sk3lly said:


> Noooooooooooo dont tear it down?!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


unfortunately I have no space anf funds to keep another tank. in the name of progress I need to move one. nearly 1 year on this project. it's time to do..

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (30 Sep 2015)

Hello ppl of ukaps!
This project is officially closed.

But still lives on a bit in competition entered on aquascape awards. I need a little help in votes. 

Competition closes down today midnight. I will appreciate every vote I can get. so if you like this project please do not be shy to leave your vote much needed..

the prise is nothing major but will definitely help me with buying plants for new scape via co2art web site.

link: https://www.aquascapeawards.com/scapes/coisia-vallem-150815105101/

thank you

I am planted!


----------



## Manu (30 Sep 2015)

One vote from me  
Good luck!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Sep 2015)

Me Too,


----------



## Mark Livermore (30 Sep 2015)

voted


----------



## Lauris (30 Sep 2015)

Many, many, many thanks 

I am planted!


----------



## oviparous (30 Sep 2015)

Voted. 
Lovely scape!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Sep 2015)

voted. good luck

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (1 Oct 2015)

Thank you all!

got another response from IIAC today.. for a first try it is not as bad I think. however i still have a load to improve and learn. (547th out of 820)






I am planted!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (18 Sep 2016)

Lovely, really nice use of the anubias


----------

